# Noob!



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

your first mistake was to wait so long!

it is time to make amends! 

your username reminds me of small fruity sweets!


 holy schmeg! my 1500th post! what a nice way to spend it IMO


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Lol, Paolo! He is right though....Your first couple of times will make you hate snowboarding. You will be sore, tired...did I mention sore? Then you will realize that there IS no life without snowboarding. And, as Paolo mentioned, you will regret not doing it 5-6 years ago! Nice to meet you and welcome to the new you!


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to the dark side Sarah. It's about time.


----------

